# Hyped Fuzz



## Nostradoomus (Mar 1, 2020)

Etch came out a bit more shallow than I’d like, but it still works...I kinda like the faded look. Haven’t decided on knobs yet, I don’t have much kicking around for the smaller set screw style. 

Got the iron a wee bit too close to the output jack


----------



## HamishR (Mar 2, 2020)

I really like the look. So cool! I'd probably go with those skinny aluminium knobs you see at some places.  I have a bunch on pedals but can't remember where I got them from.  It looks like Love My Switches has some.


----------



## Barry (Mar 2, 2020)

I like the look as well, nice build!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 2, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I really like the look. So cool! I'd probably go with those skinny aluminium knobs you see at some places.  I have a bunch on pedals but can't remember where I got them from.  It looks like Love My Switches has some.



I’d love it if international shipping from LMS was reasonable! 

I have tons of small diameter push on knobs as I have started ordering that style of pot lately, but this circuit came out of the Drawer of Many Old Circuits from when I used smooth shaft pots. I’m sure I have something somewhere, lots of places for them to be hiding haha.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks great! ? Smells like burning plastic. ?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 3, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great! ? Smells like burning plastic. ?


Check your Computer, I can't smell anything!!!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 3, 2020)

This would be Cool
Created from Door Lock Knobs:


----------



## LegalDept (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks amazing!


----------



## jpants (Mar 4, 2020)

thats a nice clean look


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 4, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This would be Cool
> Created from Door Lock Knobs:
> 
> View attachment 3336




Looks awesome Nostradoomus !

When i first seen it i thought of those skull/bones knobs ive seen on a few guitars then seen M6000 post !

Mike


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 4, 2020)

Went with classic black Davies. Not very down with the skulls and such haha









						964-ABA97-D41-A-4-B5-E-AB8-F-E5-C647-A1-BC35
					

Image 964-ABA97-D41-A-4-B5-E-AB8-F-E5-C647-A1-BC35 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks wicked! I'm really tempted to start doing some etching, yours always come out great.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 5, 2020)

Only the ones I show you guys! Haha


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 5, 2020)

But really I have it down pretty well so if you have questions message me!


----------



## HamishR (Mar 5, 2020)

Massage you?  I thought we already did that...  (edit) Oh you said _message_!

Yeah black Davies are a safe bet.  I'm sure they look great.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 5, 2020)

They must be fine, I put it on reverb and it sold within 10 minutes haha


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This would be Cool
> Created from Door Lock Knobs:


They must have come from one of the cars in _Road Warrior_.


----------

